# My 29 gallon White Calvus and Paracyp tank update.



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

Ok I changed up a few thing in my calvus and paracyp tank. Worked it out this way to remove a lot of the extra rocks and to get it set up for later when they start pairing up. These Calvus have supprised me on how fast they have grown. When i got them the biggest was like 3/8" and now hes like 3/4" The littlest was like 1/8" when i got them and now its at like 1/2" I mean it dont seem like much but i can tell lol. Sorry for the crappy photo's. I need to invest in a fancy camera and learn to use it. But here are some pictures. All input good or bad are welcome 

Before



After


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

I tell ya, without so much rocks in there they are out and about allot more. I even see 4 of them grouped up while the other two are in different places in the tank. That mean anything yet? I know they wont start breeding for about another year or so just curious as to why they split up like that?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

I wouldn't read anything it to it at this point. They just like hanging out. Tank looks nice.


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

Right on i didnt know what was going on. Appreciate it fogelhund. I put allot of thought into this tank and it means allot to me that you like it


----------



## Tex Chappy (Dec 25, 2013)

How's the tank doing now?


----------



## anthonymb (Dec 13, 2013)

ratbones86 said:


> I tell ya, without so much rocks in there they are out and about allot more. I even see 4 of them grouped up while the other two are in different places in the tank. That mean anything yet? I know they wont start breeding for about another year or so just curious as to why they split up like that?


That over hang is probably what is keeping them out more. I know mine doesn't like the light that much, and that shade is probably perfect for them to feel safe and covered


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Yes, an updated pic would be great!


----------

